# Villagers you think deserve a little more love



## oiwa (Apr 2, 2020)

I noticed the villager popularity thread is here, and it begs the question for me, which villager that isn't very popular do you think deserves some more love? 

Personally, I do love every villager. But if I had to pick a couple, I would say Bettina and Nana deserve some more love! They are both rated Tier 6 villagers, and I think they are adorable.

So which few villagers do you think deserve some more love and appreciation than they get? It can be any villager, but preferably ones you don't see get as much appreciation as the others. (I'm looking at you, Wart Jr.!)

Feel free to post some pictures of your unappreciated friends!









Bettina (Left), Nana (Right)


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 2, 2020)

I have Sydney on my island and no one talks about her, but I think her design is super appealing. I'm a little biased because I love the color purple, but I think it just works so well for her.


----------



## Raz (Apr 2, 2020)

Bill. Seriously, I like that duck a lot. I guess it's his simple design and how he's always looking like he's lost lol.


----------



## isabll (Apr 2, 2020)

Truffles! She's usually considered an "ugly" villager, but she moved on my island randomly and I think she's the sweetest little thing.


----------



## LemmyLem (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm glad someone else out there likes Wart Jr.
I never had him but I actually like his design lol

for me I think Gruff is one of them- a lot of people say he's ugly but I think he looks great! 

Hazel is also one that gets a lot of flack but I don't get whats so ugly about her design? She's really cute, I had her in NL for a while! She was a favorite of mine

and then Tabby is a villager I've never had but I don't get why people think her design is so ugly, I think it's really cool and unique looking


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2020)

Benjamin, the loyal dog. He gets overshadowed by the other lazy dogs like Lucky, Bones & Biskit, but he is totes adorbs as the kids say.


----------



## CJ8080 (Apr 2, 2020)

Boomer! Who doesn’t love a flying penguin?


----------



## shanni (Apr 2, 2020)

ribbot!!! he's the sweetest thing & has a super cute, punny name which i adore! i love everything about him, especially his character design. he's definitely my favourite jock villager. i just wish he received more love sometimes


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 2, 2020)

I can't believe it! My fave is tier six. Keaton, my boy. I love him so much. He's got such a beautiful design and he's such a charmer in game. I also recently adopted Hans the gorilla into my town, and he's quite similar. I like gorilla and eagle guys a whole lot in general, really.


----------



## Neorago (Apr 2, 2020)

Rocket. I’ve seen so many people wanting to kick her out of their towns/islands  I specifically bought her amiibo card because I love her so much!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)

Maggie - I had her on my first island before I reset and she was so sweet and cute, I really hope she shows up in my new island one day!


----------



## LemmyLem (Apr 2, 2020)

diamond is unbreakable said:


> I can't believe it! My fave is tier six. Keaton, my boy. I love him so much. He's got such a beautiful design and he's such a charmer in game. I also recently adopted Hans the gorilla into my town, and he's quite similar. I like gorilla and eagle guys a whole lot in general, really.


I've had Keaton in my NL town! I was about to mention him in my post but figured he has some love some where out there but I guess I'm wrong



Neorago said:


> Rocket. I’ve seen so many people wanting to kick her out of their towns/islands  I specifically bought her amiibo card because I love her so much!



Rocket is my favorite gorilla tbh lol i dont get what the big problem is with her


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 2, 2020)

*lyman & keaton*


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh man, there are a lot, but I've seen multiple people call Mira ugly and it made me both shocked to find out she's considered ugly, and sad because I find her adorable!! She's a fave of mine and seems to be a subtle Sailor Moon reference and I love her. Some more that I like a whole lot who are tier 4 or below would be: Puddles, Midge, Pinky, Yuka, Portia (she's a dalmatian who shares my birthday!), Wendy, Purrl, Stella, June, Savannah (don't know why being a zebra doesn't make her more popular tbh), and especially my favorite villager, Static!


----------



## Saga (Apr 2, 2020)

I love Shari! She has a really light, pretty color scheme and is a total sweetheart. She's the only uchi villager I like! I'm probably going to buy her amiibo because trading/buying villagers seems really expensive and difficult right now.


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

bro i have so many villagers in mind; hazel, katt, celia, daisy, iggly, margie, etc :>


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 2, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> and especially my favorite villager, Static!



YES him too omg a lot of squirrels are popular but there's not a lot of love for him 
probably my favorite cranky by a mile

i forgot to order his amiibo though, i'll try to recruit him from here because i don't like a lot of crankies. but i don't want my island to be too similar to my new leaf villagers.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 2, 2020)

Mitzi for sure.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 2, 2020)

Robin. I don't know why she's tier six because I find her cute in a silly sort of way.

Plus she can beat tank in tongue twisters. That's gotta be worth something, right?


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Mitzi for sure.



definitely! moe and tom, too owo


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 2, 2020)

I could go on for days about Hazel but I'm not going to (try). Only thing subjective about her is the Unibrow, but I find it pretty charming. Plus when it comes to Uchi/Sister designs she fits the personality best.

Besides Hazel, kinda wish there was more love for Gala, she's such a cute normal pig but I rarely see people talking about her.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 2, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> kinda wish there was more love for Gala, she's such a cute normal pig but I rarely see people talking about her.



there was one viral tweet of a video capture with gala on it and people were hyping her up, so that's something.
she's a cutie.


----------



## horan (Apr 2, 2020)

Nate... my answer is _always_ Nate. He's super sweet and was one of the first villagers I bonded with in Animal Crossing. I played the Gamecube version from the time that I was 9 or 10. I was so disappointed when he wasn't in Wild World - I don't know if there was a specific way to get your fav villagers in that game, but I was upset he wasn't an option - that when I saw him walking around downtown on City Folk, I freaked out. He never actually moved in but knowing he was there made me feel so !!!!! When I figured out how easy it was to get your dreamies in New Leaf with the kind assistance of people, I made sure to have Nate in all three of my different New Leaf towns. I bought his amiibo card about a week before New Horizons came out to guarantee that I got him on my island. I haven't done any time travelling (yet) so he's moving in tomorrow! I placed a plot for him right next to my house so that we can be neighbors! (｡♥‿♥｡)




TLDR; I'd die for Nate.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 2, 2020)

doc, velma & fuchsia

to be frank, I used to hate them all in new leaf, but their looks are so cute and updated now. 
im very sad more people haven't noticed how much of a glow up they got. totally changed my perception of them. it's also sad that fuchsia seems to be one of the most slept-on deer. people love deer but I hardly see any love for fuchsia


----------



## RoxCross (Apr 2, 2020)

My boy Eugene apparently sits almost at the bottom of the barrel in polls. Eugene has been one villager who has always been there for me and is always one of my closest friends. Eugene and me also share a birthday so we have always celebrated it together. I don't know how more people cannot love the cool, laid back suave greaser koala.


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 2, 2020)

Peggy! She's in my town right now and I think she's very adorable. She has a cute design. Honestly, I was shocked when I learned just three days ago she's been in the AC universe since the 1st game. I've NEVER seen her before in my 10+ years playing the series.

Also, Genji. He's a jock but he's super cool and funny and his design is beautiful.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 2, 2020)

horan said:


> TLDR; I'd die for Nate.



it's the same for me and kiki. 
turns out us animal crossers always have that one villager that we're cosmically bound to lmao


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 2, 2020)

Alli the alligator. She moved in yesterday and found her wandering around outside this morning, she had a pink flower purse and little glasses on and she was rocking that look and I almost wanted to cry because she's so, so cute


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 2, 2020)

Norma and Tutu


----------



## n3dd (Apr 2, 2020)

It might be because of where I live (Australia), but I got two koalas in a row - Sydney and Ozzie. And they are both loveable people - Sydney is so kind and friendly and cute, while Ozzie is silly and funny and always give me expensive stuff (no idea why, I got retro radio, popcorn machine, pearl bed). Both should deserve more love


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 2, 2020)

I’ll second your choice of Nana. I’m always so surprised by how low tier she is. I just got her on a mystery island yesterday.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Apr 2, 2020)

Felicity! Kinda shocked she isn’t more popular? I think she’s much cuter than Merry whom she’s always compared to and some of the higher tier villagers.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 2, 2020)

Most koalas (Ozzie, Melba, Yuka, Syndey, Alice...) are SUPER underrated.

Also I think Tucker deserves more love, he's a wooly mammoth!


----------



## satine (Apr 2, 2020)

Purrl! She's a calico queen lol. She's got a really cute design so I never understood why she wasn't as loved! Also Ed. A lot of people hate Ed actually. But he's kind of similar to Julian in his color styles, and he's just as gay looking lol. Also Bea -- she's a normal dog villager just like Goldie, only brown, and she's so cute! She has really sweet eyes in her design.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mermaidshelf said:


> Felicity! Kinda shocked she isn’t more popular? I think she’s much cuter than Merry whom she’s always compared to and some of the higher tier villagers.



Ahhh yes Felicity too! I love her, her design is adorable! 

I love Rudy's design too. He's one of the cuter jocks for sure but I don't see very many people making a fuss over him. He looks kinda cute and retro. I always thought Rudy and Felicity were really cute together lol.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 2, 2020)

Paolo! I love him and as far as I know, he's in the lowest tier of the villager list. He's a cutie, great character and lazy personality = perfect!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 2, 2020)

Cheri is in the 'bottom of the barrel' list and I honestly think she's so darn cute!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 2, 2020)

oh my gosh i absolutely adore nana!! she's been an OG and stuck with me through my new leaf town since i got the game, she's just adorable and extremely underrated.

another villager i think should be higher on the tier list is melba and wendy. they are precious and deserve so much more love than they get


----------



## Bugs (Apr 2, 2020)

Winnie is bottom tier but I love her, she reminds me of a species of horse with stars on their heads from a fantasy series I read years ago. I am planning on moving her in with her amiibo card


----------



## Mello (Apr 2, 2020)

I found out a couple days ago Nana is bottom of the barrel. I just don't see how *B E A R D O* is a whole tier higher than Nana.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 2, 2020)

S P R I N K L E. She's a cutie why isn't she more popular than "that" villager


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 2, 2020)

Alice is defo underrated and I’m surprised that she’s considered middle to low tier


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 2, 2020)

Bree and Hazel deserve so much more love!!! They're so cute


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 2, 2020)

scoot, fuchsia and olivia! they're some of my favourites but don't seem to get talked about much


----------



## stiney (Apr 2, 2020)

thoraofasgard said:


> Cheri is in the 'bottom of the barrel' list and I honestly think she's so darn cute!



Cheri makes me melt she's so adorable. I don't get her rating at all. But then, the only Tier 1 villager I think is cute is Molly so my tastes are out of sync.


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2020)

I think Agnes is underrated. She’s a pig and all but I think she’s still pretty cool. Another villager I think is underrated is Rod. I guess he has the same problem as Agnes in which he is a mouse which many people don’t really like.


----------



## stiney (Apr 2, 2020)

I looked through the tiers for all the villagers I've had in NL and now in NH (which is not all that many, I get attached quickly and don't like to let them leave--except Merry, boo Merry).

Jambette deserves more love. Her design is...ugh...but she's a sweetheart. Seconding Celia as well, she's so sweet! She was in one of my NL villages, and she was the first island villager I found and now she's on my island. 

The second I found was Filbert, who is also one of my NL villagers turned NH villagers. Poncho is cute, even if jocks are uniformly annoying.

Wart, Jr. is my favorite. I like Tom, too, but not as much as Wart who has that cute little smile! I think Eloise is adorable, and Pecan is super sassy, so I don't get why they aren't more popular. I like Papi, too, he usually makes me laugh.

Out of all the 20 or so villagers I've had, somehow Kyle was the highest in tier 3. I do like Kyle (he's a big softy under that leather jacket), but IMO I have much better villagers!


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Apr 2, 2020)

Carmen, Leonardo and Huck are amongst my all time favorites and I'm kind of sad they never get love.
Other lower tier villagers that need more love are Bertha, Candi, Tasha, Olive, Sprocket, Cole, Piper, Portia and Sylvana.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 2, 2020)

Graham


----------



## Lecsy (Apr 2, 2020)

i know kiki is not too far down the list but she was the first villager that i got super attached to-- i even named my cat after her


----------



## foxgl0ves (Apr 2, 2020)

Sloom said:


> doc, velma & fuchsia



Yesssss Doc love! I love him, he's a cutie and he and I share a birthday!

Other than Doc, I really love Gaston too. He was one of my first villagers in Wild World and man was he one of my best friends in the game.

I also think Bangle, Kidd, and Walt deserve more love!
(Editing to add Rowan and Tybalt. Honestly all the tigers deserve love, even Claudia)


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 2, 2020)

CJ8080 said:


> Boomer! Who doesn’t love a flying penguin?



Yessss I came here to say this. I was first mad I got him as a random move in, but the first day he became my favorite! I love this penguin.


----------



## LilyLynne (Apr 2, 2020)

I also like all of the villagers. I do have some I may like a bit better than others. I like Wart Jr, I always have. There are many others that I don't understand why people don't like them. I also like Hazel.


----------



## yukimin (Apr 2, 2020)

Shari ;-; she's cute! She's one of the cutest uchi villagers imo.

Murphy too! Cutest grumpy.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 2, 2020)

Flare said:


> I think Agnes is underrated. She’s a pig and all but I think she’s still pretty cool. Another villager I think is underrated is Rod. I guess he has the same problem as Agnes in which he is a mouse which many people don’t really like.



Omg I actually had Agnes in my New Leaf Town and she was great. Don’t think Rod is underrated, because he’s actually in Tier 4, which is higher than People expect from Mouse Villagers. Just the problem that Jocks are mostly not that interesting and then people end up with Bam, Poncho, Kid Cat, etc.

I guess most Bears, Lions, Tiger and Kangaroos are underrated. Maybe people just don’t like Big Animals somehow?

Like Leopold looks like a cute Librarian Type (His Japanese Name is Teacher), Rooney has the Boxer Theme, Rowan is like a sleepy Tony the Tiger and Curt or Pinky are also adorable in their own ways. Just to name some of them.

Also yeah, Birds are also not that liked, but I adore Jacques, Midge, Piper and ofc Jay (Why is he Bottom of the Barrel?).

I also like Tashas Design. She is a Squirrel, but looks like a Skunk. That’s a neat combination. Sadly overshadowed by Peanut, etc.

I personally think that all species have some good designs, but I can understand that not every villager can be picked. It’s just one Island after all and you have to pick 10 Villagers.

Also what’s with the Hype about Cat Villagers. I have Mitzi in my Town and while I think she is a great Villager, I would not like a Town full of Cats or cutesy Villagers all over the place. I guess everyone has a different opinion, but that’s just me.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 2, 2020)

Lecsy said:


> i know kiki is not too far down the list but she was the first villager that i got super attached to-- i even named my cat after her



I think a lot of people love Kiki


----------



## oiwa (Apr 3, 2020)

tanisha23 said:


> I’ll second your choice of Nana. I’m always so surprised by how low tier she is. I just got her on a mystery island yesterday.



YES! I had her in a mystery island yesterday TOO! And I was shook to see she was Tier 6. She's actually what inspired me to make the thread. Pink cute monkey with blush? Where can you go wrong.



trashpedia said:


> Alice is defo underrated and I’m surprised that she’s considered middle to low tier



Alice is actually my 2nd or 3rd favorite villager, and I love her to pieces. I've always been shocked at not seeing her higher up in the tiers. I was hoping someone would reply to this thread with Alice ;w; she was one of my dream villagers in New Leaf and someone gave her away to me! I was so happy.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 3, 2020)

deirdre is super cute esp with her new horizons model idk why ppl love deer so much but sleep on her )): i also thought blanche would be higher tier'ed than she was these two are definitely my favorite villagers and ive had a blast having them in NH so far


----------



## CowKing (Apr 3, 2020)

Everyone is mean to Hazel because of her unibrow (and sadly, I used to be one of those people) and that's silly! She's the cutest squirrel out there!


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 3, 2020)

Freckles and Samson are absolutely adorable!


----------



## itangerine (Apr 3, 2020)

I have yet to recruit more villagers but from my current island I'd say Genji. He's not ugly but I don't see much of him compared to others !! He was one of my first villagers and I've quickly grew obsessed with this silly sport obsessed furball.
here's a genji eating a lollipop for your daily needs


----------



## Ameer (Apr 3, 2020)

I think Rudy deserves some love! Not sure why he isn't popular. I love the juxtaposition of him being sooo cute while having a jock personality haha


----------



## Soenatte (Apr 3, 2020)

For me I think Lyman... the poor koala has supposedly been around since New Leaf. I've never encountered him in my town or anyone else's town for that matter and I've done a fair amount of dream visiting as well as watching numerous AC contenct creators. Quite frankly I didn't know he even existed. He was my luck of the pot for New Horizons and I've grown to adore the little guy...


----------



## fawnpi (Apr 3, 2020)

Willow the sheep ! She's super cute, I've always been fond of her.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 3, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> I could go on for days about Hazel but I'm not going to (try). Only thing subjective about her is the Unibrow, but I find it pretty charming. Plus when it comes to Uchi/Sister designs she fits the personality best.
> 
> Besides Hazel, kinda wish there was more love for Gala, she's such a cute normal pig but I rarely see people talking about her.



tbh i don't like hazel's color scheme or haircut but yeah the unibrow is fine, i think it's silly when people hate on her over that so it ended up making me like her more because of it lol. gala is so cute though, i agree!!


----------



## david bowie (Apr 3, 2020)

Vladimir and Leopold have always been some of my favorites.

And everyone who mentioned Celia: awh yeah. <3

quick edit: I also really love Barold's and Tabby's designs. They're really ugly but so full of character.


----------



## hellFlower (Apr 3, 2020)

ursala!!! i don't know how popular she actually is, but i don't see her mentioned much even though she's so cute...
her name is a pun and she looks constantly worried whats not to love?


----------



## Camillion (Apr 3, 2020)

How is Roald not more popular? He's one of the cutest jocks imo!


----------



## Taj (Apr 3, 2020)

Justice for Buzz and Cheri


----------



## r a t (Apr 3, 2020)

Norma the cow! She’s just a cute pink gal with a pink house and I love her


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 3, 2020)

Ameer said:


> I think Rudy deserves some love! Not sure why he isn't popular. I love the juxtaposition of him being sooo cute while having a jock personality haha



Based on what I've seen in the months leading up to the release, a lot of players dislike the jock personality. So Rudy suffers for it. The jock personality is one big stereotype, and can be annoying sometimes, but is not too bad.


----------



## edsett (Apr 3, 2020)

itangerine said:


> I have yet to recruit more villagers but from my current island I'd say Genji. He's not ugly but I don't see much of him compared to others !! He was one of my first villagers and I've quickly grew obsessed with this silly sport obsessed furball.
> here's a genji eating a lollipop for your daily needs
> View attachment 234240


I love Genji so much!! I love how serious he looks versus how goofy he is as a jock. His smile is so precious too.


----------



## momayo (Apr 3, 2020)

The sheep are lovely! Eunice, Vesta, and Stella in particular. They've always been my top dreamies.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 3, 2020)

Poncho the Bear Cub! So cute. Dunno why he's  so low in the tier lists. Him, Rudy, Bam and Dom are the cutest jocks, imo.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 3, 2020)

Tutu needs more love because she's a good villager and an endangered species.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 3, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> Poncho the Bear Cub! So cute. Dunno why he's  so low in the tier lists. Him, Rudy, Bam and Dom are the cutest jocks, imo.



I love Poncho!! I didn't think much of him as first but one of my New Leaf towns, StarLake, is space-themed and I needed a jock but none of them seemed to fit so I picked him just because of his dark fur + me thinking his design was cute. I love him now because of that!! Bam is also adorable, I've had Rudy in one of my NL towns for years, and I want Dom on my island so bad. I was pretty glad when I heard he was a jock since there are hardly any jocks I like compared to other personalities so it's nice to have another one.


----------



## trista (Apr 3, 2020)

I personally think Chèvre is pretty underrated, although she’s on the popular side she isn’t a top tier villager.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 3, 2020)

Hugh is my absolute favorite! He was in my original Wild World town and I got lucky enough to have him as a random move-in in New Horizons! I know hes got a Blue With A Spot Over The Eye look that like,, 2 or 3 other villagers also weirdly have, but I find his design the most appealing out of them all and I think the different inverted eyes are cute. Other than design though he's been nothing but so nice to me and I consider him my best villager friend in these games. He's just a fun hungry blue pig and I couldnt have asked for anything better


----------



## Larimar (Apr 3, 2020)

Oh and Raddle! I havent had him in a town yet, but the concept of a poison dart frog trying to be a doctor is enough to win me over, love his design and I'm excited for when I get him someday! 
(Edit: sorry for the new comment, I thought the posts would merge like on the previous site design oops)


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

I actually really like the design of the gorilla villagers but I feel they're generally disliked.
They just remind me of all the times I used to play Donkey Kong as a kid. I think Boyd is my favorite one.

Besides this, I also love Katt and Merry - everyone is crazy about Rosie but I, personally, think Merry looks way cuter.


----------



## stiney (Apr 3, 2020)

foxgl0ves said:


> Yesssss Doc love! I love him, he's a cutie and he and I share a birthday!
> 
> Other than Doc, I really love Gaston too. He was one of my first villagers in Wild World and man was he one of my best friends in the game.
> 
> ...



Tybalt and I share a birthday. I wish he wasn't a jock though!


----------



## Mieiki (Apr 3, 2020)

*Pate is my baby and whoever tries to say anything bad about her will have to deal with my two very weak but very protective fists





*


----------



## piske (Apr 3, 2020)

weber is the lazy on my island and at first i was skeptical (those brows lol) but he’s becoming my favorite on the island c: i’m assuming he always looks perplexed because he actually is and because he seems to have a strange relationship with the bugs in his floor


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 3, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> tbh i don't like hazel's color scheme or haircut but yeah the unibrow is fine, i think it's silly when people hate on her over that so it ended up making me like her more because of it lol. gala is so cute though, i agree!!



actually wouldn't say i don't like her color scheme as a whole but i'm definitely not a fan of the sky blue/green(?) color for the inside of her ears. looks a bit weird with everything else going for her. the haircut i can agree with mostly. if it wasn't flatter than a one-dimensional character it wouldn't look as bad imo. anyways, i think the uni-brow kind of makes her look unique. i think only 2 characters in the game have a unibrow?? personally can't hate it for that reason. 

and omg gala is very cute indeed. i want to make room for dreamies but i'm definitely struggling with the idea of kicking gala out. lord please help me lmao.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 4, 2020)

where is this thread I have been looking for it and can't find the complete list!!


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 4, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> where is this thread I have been looking for it and can't find the complete list!!







__





						Villager Popularity Guide for Animal Crossing New Horizons
					

banner by bloobelle Place your votes - Here  Last Updated: 03/28/2020 -   Welcome to the Villager Popularity Guide for Animal Crossing New Horizons! Ask any questions you may have and we will do our best to answer them!  This list has been compiled from multiple sources, such as TBT, Reddit, and...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## pocky (Apr 4, 2020)

the really ugly villagers are amazing, a lot of people don't appreciate the humor behind those goofy designs


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 4, 2020)

Lionel!!!


----------



## Franny (Apr 4, 2020)

people either love coco or hate her. she's such a sweet villager and i love her*

*big bias because she's my birthday bud


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 4, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> actually wouldn't say i don't like her color scheme as a whole but i'm definitely not a fan of the sky blue/green(?) color for the inside of her ears. looks a bit weird with everything else going for her. the haircut i can agree with mostly. if it wasn't flatter than a one-dimensional character it wouldn't look as bad imo. anyways, i think the uni-brow kind of makes her look unique. i think only 2 characters in the game have a unibrow?? personally can't hate it for that reason.
> 
> and omg gala is very cute indeed. i want to make room for dreamies but i'm definitely struggling with the idea of kicking gala out. lord please help me lmao.


i may not be a huge fan of her but your love of hazel is very valid!! i remember having diva randomly move to my town in new leaf and while she's still not exactly one of my favorites, she grew on me a lot as initially i wanted to kick her out because i thought she was ugly but then she was so nice to me i started thinking you know what, she's kinda cute, and it was hard to let her go when she asked to move. i now get sad when people are mean to her so i get it lol.

gala though, i have her in one of my new leaf towns and i am never letting her go. gotta admit i only like maybe 2 or 3 of the pigs in these games but gala has such a simple yet adorable design with the little flowers on her head and i love her.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## moon_child (Apr 4, 2020)

Rudy. He’s not very popular but I LOVE him and his CUTE DOPEY FACE. I can’t get over his facial expressions. I think he’s one of those with the most animated expressions out of all the other villagers. His face changes so much depending on his mood and stuff he says.


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 4, 2020)

i got Axel as one of my first villagers in New Horizons and he's so cute!!
i love his smile he is so precious 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

also Drake!! he's such a cutie. i love his angry face lol


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 4, 2020)

Rodeo! He's one of my favorite lazy boys <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



claracampanelli said:


> i got Axel as one of my first villagers in New Horizons and he's so cute!!
> i love his smile he is so precious
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020
> ...


Omg I love Axel! He was the first jock in my NL town, and still love him to this day.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 4, 2020)

Rex.
I'd never met him until new horizons. He is a super lazy lion. I'm not sure why hes grown on me so much but he really has lol.


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 4, 2020)

Hornsby and Sherb.


----------



## oiwa (Apr 5, 2020)

I love everyone's replies. So glad to see some love for the villagers on the unappreciated side. Thank you all so much!


----------



## hallejulia (Apr 5, 2020)

Robin. I had her in my first Wild World town and she's been my second favorite villager ever since.

Quillson also deserves more appreciation. A lot of people had him as their first camper (myself included) but nobody seems to like him very much even though he is actually super cute and his singing sound way better than that of my other villagers.


----------



## PardonRiley (Aug 22, 2020)

oiwa said:


> I noticed the villager popularity thread is here, and it begs the question for me, which villager that isn't very popular do you think deserves some more love?
> 
> Personally, I do love every villager. But if I had to pick a couple, I would say Bettina and Nana deserve some more love! They are both rated Tier 6 villagers, and I think they are adorable.
> 
> ...


Melba, imo.


----------



## azurill (Aug 22, 2020)

So many of my favorite villagers are in tier4 and  5.
. Penguin villagers are my favorite and I will one day have an island of only penguins,
 Aurora 
Sprinkle
Cube
Hopper
Roald
 Flo
Friga
Wade 
Tex 
Iggly 
 These are just a few of them so many great villagers are in the 4th and 5th tiers.


----------



## Yujian (Aug 22, 2020)

Nobody ever mentions Avery. 
I think he has such a cool design!


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 22, 2020)

Rudy and Gaston. Rudy has the cutest facial expressions (after Punchy, of course ) and I think the jock voice and the pitch fits him well and enhances his cuteness (though the personality is a whole different story lol). 

Gaston - I had him back in NL and even though I initially didn’t like his design or him at all, now he is one of my favorites . Not sure if people don’t like him because of his stache, but I honestly can’t imagine him without it. It enhances his cranky appearance in my opinion. It’s a shame his house is one of the worst; that won’t deter me though from having him if we ever get more villager room though .


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh my goodness, Pancetti! She’s one of the best snooty (edited because I am a dumb dumb ) villagers in my opinion, but totally underrated! She’s a super cute pig, with her cute little tum tum and cool white lipstick! Her house is cute! Her hobby is music, cute! She loves yellow!
My husband got her as a random move in on his island and I was so sad when he let her move. She even gave us to the best recipes — including the ironwood chest.

Pancetti > Diana, basically.








edsett said:


> I love Genji so much!! I love how serious he looks versus how goofy he is as a jock. His smile is so precious too.



I love Genji too, but I’m pretty sure he’s extremely popular. He’s listed in the very popular tier on the linked list. Now, if you are saying he deserves more love in the sense that he should be more popular than Raymond, marshal, and Sherb put together, well then, agree


----------



## Uffe (Aug 22, 2020)

Rudy, Hopkins, Biff, Hornsby, and Tabby!


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 22, 2020)

Barold for sure. He isn’t that bad once you change his clothing


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 22, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Oh my goodness, Pancetti! She’s one of the best sisterly villagers in my opinion, but totally underrated! She’s a super cute pig, with her cute little tum tum and cool white lipstick! Her house is cute! Her hobby is music, cute! She loves yellow!
> My husband got her as a random move in on his island and I was so sad when he let her move. She even gave us to the best recipes — including the ironwood chest.
> 
> Pancetti > Diana, basically.
> ...



Isn't Pancetti snooty? I do love her a lot though but I had too many snooties to take her.


I love Cranston so much. The best lazy


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 22, 2020)

Out of my current line-up, Agnes and Graham definitely deserve more love!


----------



## pinkfawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Nan!! She's my girl! She's been in all of my towns since Wild World.

For someone really unpopular, though, I'd say Limberg. He's hard on the eyes but I kept him around until I had another cranky to replace him and I was actually kind of sad to see him go, he really grew on me. I threw him a going away party in a bar on Harv's island


----------



## maria110 (Aug 22, 2020)

Kidd, the smug goat.  He's as adorable, in my opinion, as Raymond or Marshal.  I also think Colton, smug horse, is pretty great.


----------



## mangoe (Aug 22, 2020)

Hazel!!! She does have an unappealing design, I’ll admit- blue hair, unibrow, buck tooth. But she’s so cute ;-; her design exactly portrays why she has the big sis personality. She always gives medicine when needed, too. And. Her. Catchphrase. Is. UNIWOW. ADORABLE MY GOD


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 22, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Isn't Pancetti snooty? I do love her a lot though but I had too many snooties to take her.
> 
> 
> I love Cranston so much. The best lazy



mph my gosh, I can’t believe I wrote sisterly. How stupid. Gonna edit, thank you for pointing that out!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 22, 2020)

mangoe said:


> Hazel!!! She does have an unappealing design, I’ll admit- blue hair, unibrow, buck tooth. But she’s so cute ;-; her design exactly portrays why she has the big sis personality. She always gives medicine when needed, too. And. Her. Catchphrase. Is. UNIWOW. ADORABLE MY GOD



You’ve convinced me. Next time I go village hunting, if I see her, I’m going to invite her even though I have her card. I’ve been interested in her for awhile.  Thanks for sharing this with me!



TheSillyPuppy said:


> Out of my current line-up, Agnes and Graham definitely deserve more love!



I never liked pig villagers but Agnes is another one whose design has been growing on me the more I read about her and see pictures of her.  I feel bad for not giving Graham a chance as well since I was a bit annoyed with him for taking the spot I was saving for Raymond. I might give him another try as well before I settle for my last two villagers .


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Aug 22, 2020)

Here's my list of Villagers that I think deserve more attention:

-Hazel
-Agent S
- Bill
- Mint
- Hornsby
- Alfonso
- Ozzie

These guys are all babies and deserve more love. ❤


----------



## Gunner (Aug 22, 2020)

Tucker for me! I even have a full mammoth fossil outside his house


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

Anicotti! She's super nice! Don't currently have her on my island, but she seems to be such a sweetheart! I may be a little biased since she has the birthdate of 2 of my good friends, though..


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 23, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> You’ve convinced me. Next time I go village hunting, if I see her, I’m going to invite her even though I have her card. I’ve been interested in her for awhile.  Thanks for sharing this with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I never liked pig villagers but Agnes is another one whose design has been growing on me the more I read about her and see pictures of her.  I feel bad for not giving Graham a chance as well since I was a bit annoyed with him for taking the spot I was saving for Raymond. I might give him another try as well before I settle for my last two villagers .



Yes, Agnes is definitely one of (possibly overall!) my favourite pig villagers! Love her design more and more every day and she totally rocks the sisterly personality. <3 Also helps that she gave me her framed photo relatively quickly (she moved in much, much later than Goldie yet gifted it to me almost a full 2 weeks before Goldie did). XD 

I find Graham very adorable now (I think it helps that I work in a semi-start-up-ish organization XD)! I can definitely see why you got annoyed with him, though, so I'm glad to hear that you're interested in giving him another chance! <3 



peachycrossing9 said:


> Here's my list of Villagers that I think deserve more attention:
> 
> -Hazel
> -Agent S
> ...



+1 to Mint, she is adorable!   Haven't had Ozzie on my island, but the koala villager designs have been growing on me recently -- his especially. He seems like such a sweetheart!


----------



## Katgamer (Aug 23, 2020)

I think Ronald and Tex


----------



## moonlights (Aug 23, 2020)

cheri 100%


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 23, 2020)

I will name one for each personality category:

• Cranky kangaroo *Walt*
• Snooty cat *Kitty*
• Lazy duck *Drake*
• Normal koala *Melba*
• Jock squirrel *Sheldon*
• Peppy rabbit *Bonbon*
• Smug bird *Lucha*
• Uchi sheep *Frita*


----------



## icecreamcheese (Aug 23, 2020)

my prince - prince


----------



## Weiland (Aug 23, 2020)

Not sure how popular Daisy the dog and Hopper the penguin are, I'd imagine not exactly the most popular, but they're some of my (I presume) underrated faves. Daisy was in my first ever town, and I thought I was dating her! (I was only, say, nine or ten though.) I even named myself online after Hopper.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't know if these are really unpopular since they aren't talked about a lot, but I say Tipper, Butch, and Soleil. Tipper is so adorable and she is so sweet even though she is a snooty, same with Soleil. Plus Soleil is just so elegant and has an amazing house. Butch is an old cranky dog, but he is such a sweetie once he warms up to you. He's also so cute and acts like a father figure to the villagers.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Aug 23, 2020)

Definitely Ken and Deli. I have Ken on my island as my first smug. I don't have Deli but I am thinking about having him. I haven't see anyone talking about them and it's just sad. They need more love!


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 23, 2020)

Definitely agree on Agnes. I really struggled to find an Uchi I could connect with but she’s adorable and I love the play hobby too so she’s the perfect fit. Her little ear flopping animation is so cute!

I have to say my girl Tasha too. She’s so sweet and kind for a snooty and her high voice makes me smile. Plus she’s a skunk really! I never understand why she’s so low on the villager popularity lists.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 23, 2020)

Fraggle said:


> Definitely agree on Agnes. I really struggled to find an Uchi I could connect with but she’s adorable and I love the play hobby too so she’s the perfect fit. Her little ear flopping animation is so cute!
> 
> I have to say my girl Tasha too. She’s so sweet and kind for a snooty and her high voice makes me smile. Plus she’s a skunk really! I never understand why she’s so low on the villager popularity lists.


Oh wow, I had been looking at Tasha for a while now because her design is super neat! How did I not realize that she was modeled after a skunk?  I'm curious to know if she works out a lot since she has the fitness hobby, though!


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 23, 2020)

Chester the panda cub! I had him in New Leaf because I really love pandas and have yet to encounter him in New Horizons but I think he’s really cute and definitely looks lazy as well lol. He’s also really sweet he’s a little baby.  Kinda wish they didn’t change his shirt in this game.


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 23, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Oh wow, I had been looking at Tasha for a while now because her design is super neat! How did I not realize that she was modeled after a skunk?  I'm curious to know if she works out a lot since she has the fitness hobby, though!



She doesn’t work out too much, most of the time she seems to collect wood! Her house is also amazing. She was supposed to be a pass thru visitor but is now never leaving


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 23, 2020)

Fraggle said:


> She doesn’t work out too much, most of the time she seems to collect wood! Her house is also amazing. She was supposed to be a pass thru visitor but is now never leaving ❤


Oh yay, I'm so glad you fell in love with her!  It's kind of a relief to me to hear that she isn't too intense on the fitness side of things.  And yes, black and red look so good together~ I will definitely keep an eye out for her then -- thank you for sharing! ❤


----------



## Serabee (Aug 23, 2020)

Have I posted on this thread yet? Because Ursala. Forever and ever. I will NEVER understand how she's not the top sisterly. She's adorable- I mean, her eyes and expression are sweet, she has cute hair, and cute little freckles, and such a pleasant color scheme. PLus, she fits the personality so well- sisterly villagers can be intimidating, but are overall very caring and nurturing. So, seriously, what species is better than a bear? And Ursala is the cutest sisterly bear and I will forever believe that.


----------



## Tania (Aug 23, 2020)

Definitely Lionel. I think he’s adorable


----------

